# Overclocking Gtx 750 Ti EVGA FTW



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello. I have been trying to overclock my gtx 750 Ti with little success. I used Precision X to overclock it and have followed a few tutorials. This is the first time ive overclocked anything so i am quite new. I can get it up to about a 60 Mhz increase semi stably but after that it just crashes. Even if i up the voltage it still crashes. For the memory i did it independently from the ram and during all of this ive got unigen heaven running but i got it up to a 700mhz boost and i didnt see any artifact. the actual memory clock was only at 3000mhz ish for this though. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Leave the memory at stock speeds for now. Memory speeds are very twitchy and pushing them too far can brick your GPU quickly. 
Also keep the voltages at stock for now you shouldn't need to bump them up at 60mhz.
Increasing the voltage on a GPU can really shorten the life of the card even 5mv can do damage.

First can you post the rest of your system specs. More specifically your PSU. Second can you download https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ When you run the application up on the top right-click and a menu will popup and click on "Read ASCI Quality". The higher the value the better the card is for overclocking.

For overclocking its best to bump up the clock by 10mhz and stress test the card. Its also a good idea to use PrecisionX to create an aggressive fan curve, while this will make the card louder it will keep it cooler. The 700 series GPU throttle back from Boost2 if the temperature reaches 70c, if it hits 80c Boost2 is disabled and 90c will throttle the base clock speed. 
When upping the clock by 10mhz run Heaven each time.
When you get to 50mhz overclock keep it at that level for a day or two, play games ect... See if the overclock is stable.. If it doesn't crash (BSOD or driver crash) keep bumping it up another 10mhz. At this time the voltage and memory clock should still all be a default values.

If your finding this method works keep going in 10mhz increments on the core. When it starts getting unstable back it off 10mhz and keep it there for a couple of days. 

Im currently overclocking my cards ive been at +100mhz for a week now so im about to see if i can reach 150mhz and this is still with stock voltage and memory clock. Ive gained about 7fps on average at the moment.

Once you find a nice stable core then its time to up the memory clock by 10mhz doing the same testing procedures. If you find the card becomes unstable back the Core clock off by 5mhz and test again. If its still unstable then you know your VRAM chips are the weakest link in your overclocking chain and its best to leave them at or near stock speeds. 
Only after your really tested your card and you want to see if you can push the core clock speed higher is when you mess with the voltages. 
Increments of 2mv should be sufficient for stability testing. But again don't push the voltage too far from stock it can really kill the card fast.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

this is the screenshot from gpuz
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/08/22g.png
my asic quality is 72.4
here is speccy screenshot
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/dliaJZE2JNwVVsRR52hEE0B


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

ied again stepping up from 20 mhz and it showed artefacting at 40mhz!! so i ramped up the fans to 100 and waited to see if that helped ( the card was running at 56 ish c anyways) and then it crashed. please help


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Could you also post your PSU specs. Its not a monitored component of your PC so you have to physically look at it and note the brand and model number.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah sorry forgot it wasn't in speccy. It's an evga 430w 80plus.
This makes no sense. So after it crashed I rebooted and started again. I ramped the fans to 100 from the start and climbed from 20 and am at 50 right now with no artifacting and the card is at the same temp as it was before


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

If I live stream this to twitch can you walk me through it?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Could you download this program HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID
It allows you to monitor the voltages. Look at the +12v line when your PC is idling and when full load (remove all overclocking).
Your 12v line should register ~12.00v +/- 0.01v. Under load you should see it drop. If it drops below 11.6v you wont be able to do any overclocking. From some reviews ive taken a look at when the PSU is running at 90% full-load the 12v line drops to 11.75v which is a little low but wont leave room for much Overclocking, but it ripples at ~55mv which is not good. Although still within the specified requirements for voltage regulations its on the line. 
This ripple voltage can make your overclock unstable.
(The only way to measure voltage ripple is with an oscilloscope).

So monitor your voltages and tell me what you get.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Yah I can do that. Thanks


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

ok I ran Unigine heaven on extreme and it never dipped below 12.096


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

i am testing a 55 overclock right now and so far it hasnt crashed


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You might be at the cards limit already. You can get some cards that can really be overclocked like 300-400mhz on water and then you get the other end where they wont overclock at all. It all comes down to the amount of imperfections in the wafer in which the GPU die is cast from. 
Because dont forget your cards base clock is 1020mhz and then Nvidias boost2 overclocks to 1080mhz but could reach around 1120mhz if the temperatures permit it. So then your adding another 40-60mhz to a card that is already overclocked by Boost2.
So you could already have an effective overclock of 60-120mhz.

Also please do it in 10mhz steps not 20. You may think its a small steps and will take a long time to get a decent OC but it can mean the difference between an unstable OC to a dead card. Small steps is the key.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Alright well thanks for helping me


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What drivers are you on by the way?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

The latest game ready ones from GeForce experience


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Rollback to 359.00, although 359.06 does have some performance improvements in Fallout 4, Battlefront and Assassins Creed Syndicate they seem slightly unstable for some users.
See if rolling back improves your Overclock stability.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Alright


----------

